# Solved: Paltalk login error



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello 
Whenever I login to Paltalk I get the following error:
This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.
If the problem persists, contact the program vendor.

When I click on details I get the following:
PALTALK caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 017f:bff7b9f6.
Registers:
EAX=0265b84c CS=017f EIP=bff7b9f6 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=00548cf8 SS=0187 ESP=00df0000 EBP=00df0028
ECX=7fc39e61 DS=0187 ESI=00000001 FS=6377
EDX=00000001 ES=0187 EDI=817a5ecc GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
57 89 65 e8 75 04 33 c0 eb 54 85 c0 74 4b c7 45 
Stack dump:
00000001 00548cf8 0265b84c 00000001 00548cf8 7fc39e61 00df1dd8 bffc05b4 bff79250 ffffffff 00df1de8 bff7ce23 0265b84c 00000001 7fc33046 0265b84c 

--------------------------------------
Steps I have taken. I have cleaned temp files, cookies, done a clean uninstall and reinstalled several times. I have disabled both my Norton anti virus and Mc Afee firewall. Nothing has not worked. I have downloaded kernel32.dll and plan to replace the old one but dunno how. I get the same illegal operation message when I work on Internet explorer, but different dll files are mentioned. So i use firefox. My operating system is Windows 98.
Pls help me in my plight  

Thanks
Plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

try this go to support.paltalk.com. it should give you all the info you need to fix your problem. do i understand that you have norton and mcafee on your computer? i would think one or the other should be enough protection and in the paltalk support it mentions what to do if you have norton. i hope this helps you. i remember good old paltalk as our old computer had it with windows 98 and my son had installed it and it caused a whole bunch of headaches plus it was a pain to uninstall and having norton and mcafee well needless to say i wont have them in my computers either.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

HI and thanks 
I did write to support and they gave me a list of instructions to do a clean uninstall and install a version suitable for 98. It was working a month ago. But now somthings gone wrong and i cant log on. Yes uninstalling is a headache and involves removing temp, cookies, cleaning the recycle bin, removing in effect all traces of paltalk.
They suggested the same thing as u to remove one of the two firewall or antivirus as they are in major conflict with one another. But when that didn't work I disabled both. Still nothing works. 
Then when I pressed details, I saw the kernel32.dll error. Internet Explorer6 also gives me Illegal operation error as well. Firefox gives the same Illegal operation error but rarely. So I am assuming that I need to correct these first to get Paltalk running. 

I am researching the net and there are articles that say I need to run in MS DOS and correct the kernel error cuz it could be due to a number of reason. I am not sure I can do this without messing sumthing up.
Hope u can help me.
thanks plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

you are very welcome. sorry it took so long to get back to you but im wracking my brain as to how to fix this. the latest version of paltalk is 9.0. you might want to get rid of norton and mcafee completely and go with avast or avira both of which i tried when i had windows 98. of the 2 i like avira better and its free. on researching kernel 32 dll problems and boy do i remember getting those in 98 it can be caused by a corrupted file, an incompatible program, a virus, adware or spyware or a bad disk sector. you might try reinstalling windows 98 and then put avira and adaware in you computer to protect it. i used them both when i had windows 98 and they played nice together. i hope this helps you. maybe someone else will jump in and have another suggestion as to what to do to fix this for you.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi and thanks pishbloom,
Can you please suggest the website where I can download avira and the other one from. Yes, I do thing that the firewall is creating a problem cuz when I boot up I get an error with some file in the Norton Firewall. So i guess i will have to uninstall both.
The only thing i will not uninstall is Paltalk cuz i am addicted to it! 
The other thing is I have lost the Windows 98 installation CD and that could pose a problem for sure  
Thanks for your help
plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

here is the info for avira its www.free-av.com. the avast is www.avast.com. i think and someone will correct me if im wrong is you can borrow a windows 98 cd from someone but you have to use the product key that came with your computer. its a 25 letter and number key thats specific for your computer only. do you still have the coa sticker on your computer or the windows 98 booklet? if not you can find it using a product called magic key finder from magical jelly bean. i dont know if it works on windows 98 but you can try. i hope this helps you. let us know what happens. and you are very welcome again.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

THanks Pishbloom
The problem is solved  . I uninstalled Internet explorer as it was giving me the same error as Paltalk ie illegal operation and on clicking details it showed error with the kernel32.dll file as well. So I just deleted IE and am now using Firefox only as the browser. Paltalk is working just fine thankfully.
Thank u for the sites mentioned. I will download avast for home users as Avira supports Win 98 till june of 07.

Bye and thanks again.
Not in plight anymore!
plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

you are welcome. just curious if i remember correctly the current version of ie for windows 98 is ie6. so when you uninstalled your internet explorer it probably just rolled you back to the previous version. but hey its working and problem solved thats all that matters. im always amazed when my suggestions actually work.  another one solved for the good guys.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

I am facing the same error again with Paltalk. The problem is not solved. when I logged in today I get the same illegal error. It was working just fine yesterday 
Someone pls help.
In plight
thanks
Plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

can i cry now.  as much as i hate to suggest this as you love paltalk my suggestion would be to get rid of paltalk as it doesnt seem to want to play nice on your computer. now you see why i got rid of it on mine running windows 98. i know thats not what you want to hear but i dont know what else to try. what version of internet explorer do you have now on your computer? i also hesitate to tell you to reinstall windows again because the problem may just be with paltalk. if your able to is wait and find a good used reconditioned computer doesnt have to be brand new running windows xp and maybe i would think youll be able to have paltalk. one other thing at the top of the page under the headings it says live help maybe someone smarter than me can solve this for you once and for all. i hope this helps you as im stumped.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
When I right click on IE icon i don't see the version out there. Its not in the add/remove section as well so dunno.
Thanks anyways.
plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

in your add/remove program list it should be listed as windows internet explorer size how many mbs. you might want to install the latest version of internet explorer which for windows 98 is ie6. when you open the ie icon does it even work? im guessing you may not even have it if its not listed in your add/remove programs. hope this helps.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi 
It is not there in add/remove programs list. I am using firefox as IE always gave me problems and I do not intend to use it for now.
thanks
plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

well if firefox is working for you then thats good. have you been able to solve the paltalk problem yet? i hope so. but if not ill see what other magic i can perform to get this solved for you.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
The paltalk problem still persists. It worked for some time only.
thanks
plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

heres one more thing you can try go to home.pacbell.net . they have all kinds of info on paltalk that might be able to fix your problem. this is the only other thing i found that hasnt been tried. apparently theres not much help out there for this. i hope this works. sorry i havent been much help but this is a toughie. good luck to you. if i think of any thing else ill let you know.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

HI
I did go tto the above web address you gave, but i think it may not be the correct link. Its for creating web pages etc. Pls let me know if you know of any such web site that may help me.
thanks
In plite


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry about that. i was hoping it would have something that could help you out. im totally stumped. the only other thing you might try is something called paltalk forums that maybe someone might be able to solve this for you. i dont think you actually have to be on paltalk to use it. let me see if i can find the website for you.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

try this answers.yahoo.com. that is the only thing left that i see that might help you. ill have my fingers crossed that someone will be able to help.


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes I hope someone can help me too. Thanks


----------



## plite (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
The error I posted in post 1 has now changed to below:
PALTALK caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 0167:bff7b9f6.
Registers:
EAX=025cb84c CS=0167 EIP=bff7b9f6 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=00548cf8 SS=016f ESP=00df0000 EBP=00df0028
ECX=7fc39e61 DS=016f ESI=00000001 FS=0f87
EDX=00000001 ES=016f EDI=81743d98 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
57 89 65 e8 75 04 33 c0 eb 54 85 c0 74 4b c7 45 
Stack dump:
00000001 00548cf8 025cb84c 00000001 00548cf8 7fc39e61 00df1dd8 bffc05b4 bff79250 ffffffff 00df1de8 bff7ce23 025cb84c 00000001 7fc33046 025cb84c 

Please help
Still in plight
plite


----------



## Rafay Siddiqi (Jun 25, 2008)

when ever i try to login on any room i get a message
"
*Access to Paltalk chat rooms is limited to Plus and x-Treme Service Members*​"
can any one plz help me out !!


----------

